# Just Bought A 2014 210Trs!



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just put the down payment on a 210TRS today.

I won't be able to get it back to the house until the middle of next month or so, as I have to wait for some 5' snow piles to melt.







I'll get some pics when I get it home.

I bought it at Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, Mi.

Now, I can't wait for some nicer weather!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Great place to be.








Yup been a long winter this year.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally got it home yesterday.







I've been reading a lot of mods on this forum, so now the mods begin!


----------

